# Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen



## SirDaradon (22. Dezember 2018)

*Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Guten Tag,
Ich habe mich in diesem Forum registriert um auf diesem Wege erfahrene Leute im Bereich der Custom Wasserkühlung zu finden.
Ich arbeite gerne am Rechner und schaue gerne was alles möglich ist und habe gestern im 3dmark Extreme dann auch den 72ten Platz mit zwei Gpus erreicht. Der Test lief unter Luftkühlung. Mein Problem sind die Temeraturen und ich möchte nun meine erste Custom Wasserkühlung bauen und die Karten und wenn nötig auch die Cpu unter wasser setzen. Bräuchte eine auflistung aller nötigen Dinge um beides, aber auch um nur die Karten unter wasser zu setzen. Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung^^
P.s. Soll auf jedenfall mit sogenannten Hardtupes sein.

Mein System zurzeit:
Maximus XI Extreme
32GB 3600 CL16 von g skill
2x 970 pro 512gb im raid 0
1x 870 evo 512gb
2x rtx 2080ti FE im SLI
I9-9900K
MasterCase Pro 6


Ich bedanke mich für kommende Hilfestellungen!


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn du genau nennst welche Grafikkarten verbaut sind, also Hersteller und auch Modell.
Und dann noch wie hoch dein Butget ist.

Rechne aber mindestens um die 150 Euro pro Kühler der Grafikkarten.
Was ist das für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## claster17 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Sowohl Grafikkartenmodell (Founder's Edition) als auch Gehäuse (CM Master Case Pro 6) wurden bereits genannt und angesichts der stolzen bisherigen Anschaffungskosten gehe ich auch von einem großzügigen Budget (>1000€) für die WaKü aus.

Bei so viel Abwärme würde ich gar nicht erst versuchen, das ganze nur intern zu kühlen. Ich würde also direkt einen externen MoRa3 420 mit 4x NF-A20 empfehlen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Bei den überschlagenen ~650W wären es bei zwei internen 420mm Radiatoren ~206€:

Aqua Computer airplex radical 2/420, Aluminium ab €'*'86,73 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm ab €'*'80,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 420GTS ab €'*'84,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

6x Arctic P14 PWM schwarz ab €'*'6,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Bei einem Mora 360 + Slotdurchführung + neun Lüfter + zwei Schnellkupplungen ( vier Einzelteile) ~ 250€:

2x PLCD22006 - Stecker 9,5 mm Schlauchanschluss | PLC-Serie | CPC-Kupplungen / Colder Products | Schlauchverbindung | Schellen-Shop

2x https://www.schellen-shop.de/schlauchverbindung/cpc-kupplungen/plc-serie/plcd17006-kupplung?c=198

4x https://www.schellen-shop.de/schlau...n/1-ohr-klemmen/1-ohr-klemmen-edelstahl?c=177

https://geizhals.de/watercool-gehae...-pci-slot-50601-a1946816.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/watercool-mo-ra3-360-lt-schwarz-25000-a927808.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

9x https://geizhals.de/arctic-p12-pwm-schwarz-acfan00119a-a1920124.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Beim MasterCase Pro 6 gehen keine zwei 420mm Radiatoren rein, von daher geht meine Empfehlung in Richtung Mora Kühlung.

Dazu z.B. ein 37€ Glas AGB wie den Aquacomputer Aqualis, D5 Pumpe mit Ponti an der Rückseite zur Drehzahlanpassung, CPU und GPU Kühler von Aquacomputer und Watercool, einen Aquacomputer high flow usb zur Durchflusssmessung und für den Anschluss eines Wasser-Temperatursensors.


----------



## SirDaradon (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Danke für eure antworten.!
Am wichtigsten wäre es mir die Grafikkarten zu kühlen. Was genau bräuchte ich um das zu bewerkstelligen? Ich bitte um eine genaue Auflistung der Einzelteile um das als Paket für die beiden Karten bestellen zu können und über die freien Tage zusammen zu schustern
Anhand der Antworten gehe ich davon aus das Ihr die nötige Ahnung habt Die Karten sollten möglichst intern gekühlt werden also nicht außerhalb des Gehäuses.
Lg


----------



## SirDaradon (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

was haltet ihr davon? ist das ausreichend?

EVGA - DE - Produkte - EVGA HYBRID Kit for EVGA/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC/XC2/FE, 400-HY-1384-B1, RGB - 400-HY-1384-B1


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Nein, dann schon eher ...

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080Ti - Black M01 | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

... wenn du auf der Suche nach einer reinen„Auspacken & Einbauen“ Kühlung bist.


----------



## SirDaradon (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Damit hätte ich aber das problem das ich nur eine karte kühlen könnte damit aus platz gründen


----------



## claster17 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*



SirDaradon schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon? ist das ausreichend?
> EVGA - DE - Produkte - EVGA HYBRID Kit for EVGA/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XC/XC2/FE, 400-HY-1384-B1, RGB - 400-HY-1384-B1



Ich dachte, du willst unbedingt Hardtubes. Wieso kommst du jetzt mit solchem Schmarrn an?
Du musst schon klar und deutlich festlegen, was du eigentlich möchtest.

Mit rein interner WaKü wird das ganze nicht kühl und leise. Du hast dafür zu viel Abwärme gemessen an den möglichen Radipositionen deines Gehäuses.


----------



## Darkspell64 (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Ich empfehle ja einfach mal den Wakü-Guide, zu finden im richtigen Unterforum.
Lese dir diesen durch, dann hast du eine grobe Vorstellung, wie das funktioniert.
Ebenfalls das Tutorial zu Hard Tubes, da dies sehr aufwendig ist.

Eine genaue Auflistung musst DU an UNS geben, wir geben dir dann Vorschläge zur Verbesserung. 

Aber eine Wakü ist technisch aufwendig, damit muss man sich auseinander setzen, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Hi,
ich habe eine Gainward 1080 ti Phoenix GS die in Furmark nach dem 2. Versuch auf 90 ° hochgeht trotz 100 % Lüfter, nur noch ca. 8 FPS bringt (WQHD) und auf ~1100  Mhz taktet (Ich weiß die Lüftersteuerung ist kaputt, aber durch Ebay Kauf keine Garantie mehr). In Spielen läuft sie aber nur mit knapp 60 fps und das nicht mal konstant. Ich will diese jetzt auf WaKü umbauen in der Hoffnung das löst mein Problem und nehme die CPU (aktuell i5 8600K wird aber davor mit I7 8700K ausgetauscht) gleich dazu. Da ich die Graka nicht aufgeben will und mir keine 2080 TI leisten kann/will, dachte ich das das ich sie so retten kann. 
Ich habe bereits einige Teile ausgesucht die ich verbauen will aber bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig wo genau ich das alles verbauen soll. Erst einmal mein aktuelles System:

Be! Quiet Dark Base 600 mit SF
Asus Rog Strix Z 390 F
Intel I5 8600K (wird mit I7 8700K getauscht) - kein OC (bei beiden dann nicht)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 
Gainward GTX 1080 ti Phoenix GS
16 gb G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 mhz
InterTec Argus RGB 650w 80+ Gold Modular
Asus Blu-Ray RW Laufwerk
2 HDD (1 TB & 2 TB) + 1 SSD (hinten im Gehäuse)
2x 140mm Pure Wings 2 (Front) & 1 x 120 mm Pure Wings 2 (Back)

Ich wollte fragen ob;
1. die folgenden Teile für den Build passen
2. ob die Radiator 1x (280 mm & 1x 120 mm) am geplanten Ort passen
3. das Netzteil ausreicht &
4. Eure Meinung dazu

Vorab, ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht, bin aber zuversichtlich dank den anderen Threads hier drin. Folgende Teile will ich mir bestellen für die WaKü:

Radiator:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator V.2 - 280er Radiatoren | Mindfactory.de
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Radiato 1x 120mm - 120er Radiatoren | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Lüfter: Enermax SquA RGB 120mm 3er-Pack - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks oder be quiet! Silent Wings 3 High-Speed 120x120x25mm 2200 U/min 28.6 dB(A) schwarz | Mindfactory.de

GPU Kühler+Backplate:
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M17 - mit Backplate - schwarz | Mindfactory.de

CPU:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Intel-AMD-polished-Clear-Version_1173892.html

Pumpe + Ausgleichsbehälter:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Alphacool-Eheim-600-Station-II-230V_1130313.html

Schlauch:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...3-8ZollID--UV-Blau-transparent-3_1131832.html

Anschlüsse:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-90-deg--drehbar-G1-4-Deep-Black_1130070.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...tuelle-45-deg--drehbar-G1-4-Deep-_741573.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ubtuelle-G1-4-Deep-Black-Sixpack_1130082.html

Ich möchte mein Laufwerk noch behalten und die 2 TB HDD auch, deshalb kann kein größerer Radiator verbaut werden. Bei den Produktbildern von BQ sieht man eine AIO (scheinbar 280) in der Front montiert die Ich auch so verbauen möchte. Die 120er würde ich hinten verbauen. Die 2 140mm Pure Wings Lüfter würde ich oben anbringen um frische Luft in das Gehäuse zu Pusten. Da es sich um eine Tauchpumpe handelt die im AB drin ist, muss ich auch nicht so auf die Reihenfolge achten.  Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gehabt und kann mir da weiter helfen? Oder hat jemand einen komplett anderen Lösungsvorschlag? Bitte beachtet dass min. 1 HDD und das Blu-Ray Laufwerk nicht rausgeschmissen werden (falls ich genügend Geld zam krieg kommt dann eh ne 2 Tb Intel 660p M.2 rein). Wichtiger jedoch ist die Grafikkarte... wenn ich diese sowieso nicht retten kann muss ich wohl zu einer neuen RTX 2080 greifen, rein logisch sollte jedoch die Graka wieder laufen wenn sie so gekühlt wird.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*

Hallo, ein neuer Thread wäre schon angebracht bei deinem Thema 

Gleich mal vorweg, es macht keinen Sinn eine 1080ti auf wakue umzubauen nur weil du Temperaturprobleme hast, da gibt es viel effektiver Lösungen im Lükubereich(Raijintek Morpheus II) die viel günstiger sind und deine 1080ti locker kühlen.

 Damit du dein Budget nicht zu sehr strapazierst.
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
 Das Set ist billiger und hat recht gute Komponenten 
 Wenn man P/L will kommt man daran nicht vorbei.
 Bezüglich Fläche ist für Gpu und Cpu ein 280er viel zu wenig, daran wird auch ein weiterer 120er nichts ändern.Ich rate dir eine externe Lösung(mora 360/420 LT) in Betracht zu ziehen.

Edit: Als Schlauch nimm diesen - Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hallo, ein neuer Thread wäre schon angebracht bei deinem Thema
> 
> Gleich mal vorweg, es macht keinen Sinn eine 1080ti auf wakue umzubauen nur weil du Temperaturprobleme hast, da gibt es viel effektiver Lösungen im Lükubereich(Raijintek Morpheus II) die viel günstiger sind und deine 1080ti locker kühlen.
> 
> ...



Danke schon mal! 
Über eine Lüku hab ich auch schon nachgedacht hab aber bisher keine für meine Graka gefunden da kein Referenzmodell (die Hurrikane fällt aus dem selben Grund raus)... zudem falls es wirklich was mit der Lüftersteuerung bei der Graka zu tun hat wäre doch eine WaKü die bessere Lösung. Ich werde aber erstmal einen neuen Thread erstellen.


----------

